
Code reviews are overrated - spydez
http://lbrandy.com/blog/2009/06/code-reviews-are-overrated/
======
ibsulon
So, bad methods of code review are bad.

To be fair, it helps junior developers much more than senior developers, but I
remember one team of good mid-level developers that did peer review for every
change, and QA had to work hard to find bugs because developers caught more
corner cases because multiple developers were looking at the code. Further, at
least two people knew all portions of code, which was a lifesaver when someone
left. Finally, it helped developers get better because we learned what others
were looking for in their own code.

As the most experience with shell scripting on my team, I'm asked to review
most changes right now. I do them on down time, and I've noticed that their
scripts are getting better because they know what to look for. Further, mine
are getting better because they're using different methods than I learned.

------
philwelch
Meetings are overrated, but code reviews are quite useful. If you use a tool
like Code Collaborator to asynchronously do code review (rather than pulling
everyone into a synchronous meeting) you get something close to an optimal
solution.

------
chengas123
They're pretty nice using Guido van Rossum's rietveld:
<http://code.google.com/p/rietveld/>

